# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  2nd celebes young koi show 2019

## uyung06

https://ibb.co/j7SgPS]

https://ibb.co/ivHedn]

https://ibb.co/j5t2yn]

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## miggbelz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

